# seting Yahoo email in Mac Entourage 2008



## sgsalmo (Jun 14, 2008)

hi,

I just installed Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac. When I open Entourage, I cant  receive and send email from my Yahoo account. I am not that familiar with the terms in setting the account. Your assistance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh how kids can't read instructions! If you want Pop email from Yahoo you have to BUY Yahoo! Mail Plus.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 14, 2008)

I know you can IM with Yahoo users and send/receive emails from a Gmail account but if Yahoo requires a POP account then this is why ... AFAIK, Office 2008 for Mac might not support POP.

**EDIT**

Satcomers link confirms that for a nominal fee, POP is delivered right to your fingertips


----------



## liquidequator (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahhh, SATCOMER ignorance is bliss!

get free pops and get your yahoo pop email induced into your entourage for $0.00 (FREE)  make sure you set up properly according to free pops!!!


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 25, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> ... AFAIK, Office 2008 for Mac might not support POP.
> 
> ...


Of course, *Entourage 2008* supports POP3. It also supports IMAP and Exchange.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2008)

liquidequator said:


> Ahhh, SATCOMER ignorance is bliss!
> 
> get free pops and get your yahoo pop email induced into your entourage for $0.00 (FREE)  make sure you set up properly according to free pops!!!



Microsoft made a deal with Yahoo to only give their products free pop service? Can you please link to tis because the link I provided does not mention that. In fact the Yahoo! Mail Blog doesn't even mention Microsoft in that function.

Before you call me old get your Facts straight.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 26, 2008)

He's talking about a program that will retrieve your webmail and send it to your mail program on your computer. I've tried it and personally I don't like it at all, and Apple is smart in Mail, your server must be plus.mail.yahoo.com, so that blocks Mail, but I haven't tried it with Entourage, although I know you can change a lot of settings with it.

Why don't Yahoo users just switch over to Gmail, yah maybe you will have to notify people of a change, but what I have seen, is Gmail is a lot better and it provides POP.


----------



## liquidequator (Oct 26, 2008)

Satcomr....I have no idea what you are talking about, does it have anything to do with the question at hand?  To receive yahoo email in Entourage download "freepops, macfreepops or ypops".  Thats it!  Set it up and your done!  Why are we talking about microsoft making a deal?  What?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2008)

Since when did Yahoo start giving POP service for free? That is the question. So please link to the free pop service. 

Your original post said 





> get free pops and get your yahoo pop email induced into your entourage for $0.00 (FREE) make sure you set up properly according to free pops!!!


.  This implies that Microsoft Entourage has free Yahoo POP service when the rest of the world has to pay for it. So please link these free programs you are talking about.


----------

